# water under vegg bins ge gfss6kkxass



## repairme (May 3, 2013)

water under veggie bins in ge side by side refrig bottom freezer model gfss6kkxass how do i stopp this


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I'm not an appliance guy--but I've had this problem before---pull out the drawers and look for the drain---clean that out and you will be fine---a vacuum cleaner might suck out whatever is clogging it---or a thin soft wire---


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

you will have to remove the rear back panel of refrig section. You should then see your evap coil,under the coil is a drain trough and drain tube, most likely it is frozen over. Thaw it with a hair dryer and hot water.


----------

